# Chaz the Bartender



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Setting the record straight on Chaz the Scout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://hoopshype.com/columns/lazenby/setting-the-record-straight-on-chaz-the-scout

:verysad:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Pathetic.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sounds like a swell guy...but SMH. Two thirds of your scouting team are complete amateurs

Buss should've swallowed his pride and given the franchise to Jeannie.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sounds like a swell guy...but SMH. Two thirds of your scouting team are complete amateurs

Buss should've swallowed his pride and given the franchise to Jeannie.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im upset that Jim let Lester go, but I care less who rounds out the scouting roster.

I curious, what sort of skills/experience do you need to become a "professional" scout?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> Im upset that Jim let Lester go, but I care less who rounds out the scouting roster.
> 
> I curious, what sort of skills/experience do you need to become a "professional" scout?


sizing up a career change? We should start scouting the Torrance Parks and Rec games for 8 year olds wise beyond their years! :clap:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Im upset that Jim let Lester go, but I care less who rounds out the scouting roster.
> 
> I curious, what sort of skills/experience do you need to become a "professional" scout?


I think experience as a player counts...Ronnie Lester played seven seasons in the NBA, the last two with the Lakers, and when he left the game, the Lakers picked him up as a scout.

He'd been there only 25 years. Hardly enough time at all to be a good scout. :|


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Chaz the Bartender? Sounds like a Primus song title.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Just great.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Im upset that Jim let Lester go, but I care less who rounds out the scouting roster.
> 
> I curious, what sort of skills/experience do you need to become a "professional" scout?




According to the article you have to watch "50 college games"


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Live discussion with Jim Buss right now on Lakers.com



> Comment From Ronald Miller
> Who is chaz, what does he do, and what are his qualifications to be employed in an NBA Front Office?


 Jim Buss:


> I've known Chaz for over 10 years, and when he was initially hired by the Lakers, it was as my assistant, a job which he performed for over two years. During that time, he accompanied me on a lot of scouting trips and showed a natural affinity for that type of work. So after a couple of years in his previous position, we felt he earned the right to be a scout, and that was under the direction of Mitch Kupchak and Bill Bertka. He does not work for me, he works for the Lakers under Bill and Mitch. In addition, I'd like to say that Chaz has many qualities that any employer would look for in an employee, including the fact that he's intelligent, hard working and trustworthy.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> And by the way, I'd like to clear up a misperception that has been written about his past: Chaz has never been a bartender


From that same chat


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the only thing I dont like about all this is the downsizing of the scouting dept - that's an extraordinarily small ops cost relative to what they spend in other positions (like for instance a rookie 12th man) reeks of house cleaning


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this kind of summarizes the POV Im coming around to (after the trade deadline coups) though 

(and + maybe even moreso in realizing that Lamar after his doubts about returning last summer might have been in a 'fragile state' that would cause his value to plummet)

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...w-re-evaluating-our-faith-in-jim-buss-through


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So far Jim as earned a little breathing room. 

CP3 deal was good deal until Stern vetoed it.
Dealing Odom, Walton Kapono and Fisher for Sessions, Hill, Eyenga and a TPE looks good so far.


----------

